# Rutland college Main Block, Oakham, May13



## The Wombat (May 11, 2013)

Explore with Frizman!

Third and final phase of exploring Rutland college, and finally cracked the main block. Having previously explored the Arts block, and the Boarding house for the site, it was nice to finally see the main block which had Geography, media studies, the crèche, maths, the library, reception, & Chemistry lab. Somehow missed the sports hall.

_The Rutland college itself closed in September 2012, after relocating to a new site. It was a sixth form college mostly for A levels, for students aged 16-19. Rumour has it the site has been sold to a supermarket._


The library











reception





admin





server cupboard










classroom










science





chemistry lab






















creche










These were 500+ dead wasps!





theatre










thanks for looking!

previous visit to arts block is here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=25911#.UY6E_rWshac

previous visit to Lonsdale Boarding house:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=25708#.UY6FJLWshac


----------



## Goldie87 (May 11, 2013)

Nice one on getting it done  Been meaning to take a look here for a while but never got round to it, so good to see some pics.


----------



## The Wombat (May 11, 2013)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice one on getting it done  Been meaning to take a look here for a while but never got round to it, so good to see some pics.



Cheers goldie!
there is still lots there, but dont know how long it will stay like that
PM me if you want more details


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2013)

Cracking pics,are those dead flies in that shot??
Sorry didn,t read your caption re the wasps!!


----------



## demon-pap (May 12, 2013)

Excellent report sir, thanks


----------



## The Wombat (May 14, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking pics,are those dead flies in that shot??
> Sorry didn,t read your caption re the wasps!!



Yes 500+ dead wasps!
The nest was on the floor in the corner, it had obviously fallen from the ceiling.
Just glad they were all dead, or I wouldnt have been able to get out the room quick enough!


----------



## nightwatchman (Aug 7, 2013)

I grew up in Oakham. Didn't go to the 6th form but all my mates did. Strange to see it like this.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 10, 2013)

nightwatchman said:


> I grew up in Oakham. Didn't go to the 6th form but all my mates did. Strange to see it like this.



I went back a month or two later. It had been pikied.....

from this:





to this:















And The sports hall I missed (it was pitch black in there)


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 14, 2013)

Great report. Loved the dead wasps and the baby grand piano left behind. It should have been donated to another local school. I hate seeing musical instruments go to waste.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 18, 2013)

freemanmarc said:


> Great report. Loved the dead wasps and the baby grand piano left behind. It should have been donated to another local school. I hate seeing musical instruments go to waste.



Thanks mate
dead wasps horrible, but good ridance
all the rest of the stuff a terrible waste


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Jesus! What a difference! Was just about to comment on mint it was. Such a shame. 
Either way, thanks for sharing the 'before' and 'after' pikie shots!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 28, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Jesus! What a difference! Was just about to comment on mint it was. Such a shame.
> Either way, thanks for sharing the 'before' and 'after' pikie shots!



Cheers mate
Yes, quite a difference in just a month or two. I've not been back for a while, I imagine its completely pikeied now!


----------

